# Cannot update gegl



## tim-m89 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't really know anything about gegl but it was once installed as a dependency but have not been able to upgrade it for a while despite regularly updating my ports tree. Any ideas?


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tools'
Making all in examples
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples'
Making all in data
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples/data'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples/data'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples'
  CC      gegl-convert.c
  CCLD    gegl-convert
  CC      float-lookup.c
  CCLD    float-lookup
  CC      geglbuffer-clock.c
  CCLD    geglbuffer-clock
  CC      geglbuffer-add-image.c
  CCLD    geglbuffer-add-image
  CC      csugar.c
csugar.c: In function 'main':
csugar.c:19: warning: 'g_thread_init' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:260)
  CCLD    csugar
  CC      hello-world-video.c
  CCLD    hello-world-video
  CC      2geglbuffer.c
  CCLD    2geglbuffer
  CC      hello-world.c
hello-world.c: In function 'main':
hello-world.c:9: warning: 'g_thread_init' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:260)
  CCLD    hello-world
  CC      gegl-slicer.c
  CCLD    gegl-slicer
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/examples'
Making all in tests
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests'
Making all in buffer
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
Generating buffer-tests.inc
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
Making all in reference
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer/reference'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer/reference'
Making all in tests
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer/tests'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer/tests'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/buffer'
Making all in compositions
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions'
Making all in data
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions/data'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions/data'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/compositions'
Making all in simple
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/simple'
  CC     test-change-processor-rect.o
test-change-processor-rect.c: In function 'main':
test-change-processor-rect.c:89: warning: 'g_thread_init' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:260)
  CCLD   test-change-processor-rect
  CC     test-gegl-tile.o
  CCLD   test-gegl-tile
  CC     test-color-op.o
test-color-op.c: In function 'main':
test-color-op.c:47: warning: 'g_thread_init' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:260)
  CCLD   test-color-op
  CC     test-gegl-rectangle.o
  CCLD   test-gegl-rectangle
  CC     test-misc.o
  CCLD   test-misc
  CC     test-path.o
  CCLD   test-path
  CC     test-proxynop-processing.o
test-proxynop-processing.c: In function 'main':
test-proxynop-processing.c:44: warning: 'g_thread_init' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:260)
  CCLD   test-proxynop-processing
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/simple'
Making all in xml
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml'
Making all in data
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml/data'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml/data'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml'
  CC     test-save.o
test-save.c:113: warning: 'test_save_toplevel_graph' defined but not used
  CCLD   test-save
  CC     test-load.o
common.c:30: warning: 'assert_equivalent_xml' defined but not used
test-load.c:98: warning: 'test_load_subgraph' defined but not used
  CCLD   test-load
  CC     test-roundtrip.o
  CCLD   test-roundtrip
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/xml'
Making all in python
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/python'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests/python'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/tests'
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/po'
file=`echo es | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -o $file es.po
file=`echo fr | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -o $file fr.po
file=`echo pl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -o $file pl.po
file=`echo ru | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -o $file ru.po
file=`echo sl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
  && rm -f $file && /usr/local/bin/msgfmt -o $file sl.po
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/po'
Making all in docs
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs'
Making all in gallery
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery'
Making all in data
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery/data'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery/data'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery'
--[Updating sample compositions]--
./OpenRaster-00.xml
./OpenRaster-01.xml
./OpenRaster-04.xml
./clones.xml
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs/gallery'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs'
GEGL_SWAP=RAM GEGL_PATH=../operations \
../tools/operation_reference --ops-html > operations.html
../tools/create-reference.rb 	\
    ../gegl/gegl.h			\
    ../gegl/gegl-version.h		\
    ../gegl/buffer/gegl-buffer.h	\
            ../gegl/gegl-utils.h \
            ../gegl/property-types/gegl-color.h\
            ../gegl/gegl-matrix.h \
            ../gegl/property-types/gegl-path.h\
            ../gegl/property-types/gegl-curve.h\
    api.html
../gegl/gegl.h
../tools/create-reference.rb:331:in `block (2 levels) in <main>': invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII (ArgumentError)
	from ../tools/create-reference.rb:325:in `foreach'
	from ../tools/create-reference.rb:325:in `block in <main>'
	from ../tools/create-reference.rb:318:in `times'
	from ../tools/create-reference.rb:318:in `<main>'
gmake[3]: *** [api.html] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0/docs'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gegl/work/gegl-0.2.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gegl.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gegl.

===>>> make failed for graphics/gegl
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/gegl failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a very common error. Is there anything in /etc/make.conf that might throw a spanner in the works?


----------



## tim-m89 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's my /etc/make.conf:



```
RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9

WITH_GTK2=yes

WITH_PKGNG=yes

# added by use.perl 2013-03-13 17:05:22
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2013)

You could try [cmd=]make -C /usr/ports/graphics/gegl rmconfig-recursive[/cmd], and then build the port, accepting the defaults for all ports (or use [cmd=]make -DBATCH[/cmd] or [cmd=]portmaster -f -G graphics/gegl[/cmd]).

Edit: I managed to compile it just fine with all dependencies set to their defaults.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

The error occurs with a Ruby script, and your /etc/make.conf has RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9 ...
Perhaps this script isn't compatible with Ruby 1.9 and will only work with Ruby 1.8? You can try compiling this port with Ruby 1.8 (the default) and see what happens.


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2013)

For what it's worth: I successfully built graphics/gegl yesterday _without_ Ruby.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 14, 2013)

I've hit the same problem and just installed it with NOPORTDOCS=yes option.


----------



## fonz (Mar 14, 2013)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> I've hit the same problem and just installed it with NOPORTDOCS=yes option.


Next time I update graphics/gegl I'll check whether that helps with package building (see [post=208553]this thread[/post]) as well. The corresponding PR PR ports/175773 has been closed and the problem reportedly solved, but I still needed quite a bit of trickery to get the package built.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> The error occurs with a Ruby script, and your /etc/make.conf has RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9 ...
> Perhaps this script isn't compatible with Ruby 1.9 and will only work with Ruby 1.8? You can try compiling this port with Ruby 1.8 (the default) and see what happens.



Yes, Ruby 1.9 is touchy about encoding.  I've had to add this to some of my scripts:

```
Encoding.default_external = Encoding::ASCII_8BIT if defined?(Encoding)
```

The odd thing is that graphics/gegl compiles fine here, including docs, on a 9.1-STABLE system that only has Ruby 1.9 installed.


----------

